# Chuck Question?



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

I posted my setup in another thread. Now, I'm interested in getting a chuck. Not sure what size or any type of adapter I need. Here is the specs. of my lathe. Lord willing, we'll be going to wood craft this Friday. I thought I might be able to take my face plate and they could help me. Any advice would be appreciated. I would rather have a one way I think it is. 
Name5 Speed Bench Top Wood LatheSKU65345BrandCentral MachineryNumber Of Speeds5Distance Between Channels18"Headstock TaperMT-2Tailstock TaperMT-1Tailstock Travel2"Swing Over Bed10"Voltage120Amperage7.5Phase1Spindle Size3/4"-16


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You need to get an insert for the chuckl that matches your spindle, 3/4x16


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Your instinct is a good one -- take the faceplate that screws onto your lathe drive shaft with you when you go shopping.

Even though the HF spec sheet for that lathe says 3/4" x 16tpi, I have read that it's actually 1" x 8tpi. I was at HF yesterday but didn't look closely at the lathes as I already have one.

Since you have the faceplate, it just makes sense to take it along.


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I make my own faceplates with nuts from my Ace Hardare. I index the nuts with a hacksaw....set them in blocks with epoxy. Then add an attachment plate with tight bond true it on your lathe and add your work piece. When you are finished saw the work free. I don't use chucks.....I don't need one.....I turn segmented bowls 10 " in diameter up to 4" deep.....my lathe has a 1' 8tpi spindle.....the 7/8 are also a commonly available.....


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm just learning as I go with extra help from others like you all.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought my chuck from PennState, the "Utility" chuck which came with 2 sets of jaws, plus a set of large flate-plate ("Cole") jaws.

The only downside -- and many do not consider it a downside -- is that to tighten the jaws you use a pair of tommy-bars.

When I used the turning club's lathes, I found I prefer the type that uses a single "key" (whether it's a t-handle with gear teeth, like an overgrown drill chuck key, or a simple Allen-wrench hex key). PennState do a couple of those also -- I think the Barracuda2 is like that, but there are many others.

If your spindle is 1" 8tpi, one of the best value single-key chucks is the Delta G3, which is almost identical to one of the Novatek chucks, but the Delta version is both cheaper and doesn't require the purchase of an adapter insert to match it to your lathe. (But it only fits 1" x 8tpi.) I'm thinking of getting one of these for "normal" use and leaving my PennState chuck set up mostly with the Cole jaws. Or one of the PennState chucks with a single key, that will allow me to use jaws interchangeably between the 2 chucks.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

In my opinion a 1/2 HP lathe doesn't have enough power to handle a full size chucks weight.
A good choice would be the Nova Midi at about $150.00 plus a 1"X8 to 3/4"X16 adapter.
Another choice would be the Penn state Micro http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC500.html
I have 2 of these along with a Nova Midi and a Nova Super Nova 2, I would be willing to part with one of the Micros for $60.00 shipped in the US.


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

I appreciate the offer Whaler. I ended up buying a Super Nova 2 chuck. I didn't realize it was a bigger chuck. I was afraid it might be too big, but the lathe seems to be handling it for now. I haven't turned any large stuff though. I might still be interested in the micro chuck. Does it work similar to the super nova 2. Like I said, I'm new to turning and just learning the basics. Would this be good for bowl turning. Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## stevel34 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the same lathe as yours and the head and tail stock are MT-2. The spindle is 1"x8TPI. Also if you need parts or an extra belt get them from grizzly. They sell the same lathe item #H8259. Forget trying to get parts from HF.
steve


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Steve, I was thinking about ordering some extra belts. Tell me more about grizzly and how to get in contact with him or his site. I haven't been on here long enough to learn everyone and what they might sell. I apprecaite the info.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Jesus Saves! said:


> Steve, I was thinking about ordering some extra belts. Tell me more about grizzly and how to get in contact with him or his site. I haven't been on here long enough to learn everyone and what they might sell. I apprecaite the info.


http://www.grizzly.com/ :smile:


----------



## stevel34 (Jun 18, 2011)

go to grizzly.com,look up #H8259 wood lathe, then click on the parts list and you will see a view of the parts, the belt is #26 then on page 2 it lists the part #PH8259026. You have to call and order it. I ordered 2 spare belts from HF and waited 4 months still no belts so I ordered the belts from grizzly and had them in 5 days.Then after 6 monthsthe HF belts came in so now I have 4.
steve


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I ordered 2 belts just in case one happens to break. Thanks again,
Thomas


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Whaler, check your PM's. I'm interested in that micro chuck if its still available.


----------

